# Mortal Kombat!!



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2007)

This morning you woke up in a clearing.  Around you were a couple dozen other beings, some of which you couldn't even recognize.  The clearing is about a mile diameter, ringed by forest.  In the middle of it stands a large castle.  Over the next few hours, beings had kept appearing in the clearing until there were nearly a hundred.  
Some knew why they were here, some didn't.  Those that didn't raged at being summoned and imprisoned like this.... For imprisoned indeed it does seem you are.  No force can get into the castle (Many have tried and failed utterly) or into the forest.  Some tried to take out their frustration on their fellow "captives" only to fnd that they could do no harm to anyone.

Eventually, everyone managed to piece together the basics of what was happening.  This was an interplaner Fighting Tournament the likes of which was seen only once a century.  You had all been brought here to participate, whether willingly or not.

About half an hour after the last 'straggler' appears, the gate opens and several figures walk out.  The one in the lead is dressed in a leather vest and pants and has a wand tucked into his belt.  The others are all nearly identical.  Just under 6 feet tall, well built but not "huge", and wielding various weapons.

"Good day" says the leader, his voice not seeming loud, yet it sounds clearly and in each persons native tongue.  "For those of you who are NOT here by choice, I apologize but my lord felt your presence was required in order for this to be an effective measure of prowess.  To the rest of you, congratulations on winning your way here.  NOW, it is time to get on with the information that you require to compete.  First off, to clear things up for those in the audience who didn't know they were entering.. This is THE tournament of Fighting Masters.  You are all some of the best and most powerful beings in the multiverse, and over the next while, we will be finding out which of you is THE best.  If you do not wish to participate, all you have to do is sit right here until the tournament is over.  Of course, that won't last forever..." his easy smile converts into a wicked grin "But so long as you participate we needn't worry about that.  Now, the rules are as follows: You've allready found that you can do nothing offensive to each other within this clearing.  Outside of it, however, that changes.  Once you leave this clearing (Which you'll be able to do at first light tommorow), everybody becomes open game.  The Island we are on is several miles around, so you needn't worry that this will devolve into some sort of mass brawl.  That's not what we want, anyways.  We're looking for Skill, Cunning, and Power, best shown in single or small scale combat.  The tournament will continue until there are 20 or less of you left.  At that point, the 'safe zone' around the castle will be turned off, and the 6 of you with the highest scores will be taken inside.  The rest will be entered into a battle royal TO THE DEATH, until there are two survivors.  Those two will join the other 6 inside, to prepare for the final rounds.  The details of those rounds will be explained at that point and no sooner.  Now, I was speaking earlier of Points.  This tournament is not a simple 'defeat or kill the opponent' thing.  Such is one way of going about it, but we believe it takes greater skill and power sometimes to bring your opponent in alive.  As such, there are various ways of gaining points.  1 point if you kill your opponent and bring the dead body(Or enough to prove it's dead) back to the gatekeepers.  They will hand out all points.  You will receive TWO points if you bring a living..."He glances over at a trio of pale-skinned, sharp-toothed people "Or it's equivalent... Body back to them.  Three points if you can bring someone back and convince them to Surrender.".  He continues speaking over any interuptions, and they don't cause trouble understanding him.

Clearing his throat, he looks around at all of you"A few other things you should know about this island.  it is it's own Demiplane, as most of you who are familiar with the term have probably deduced by now.  As such, it has traits that are slightly different from the normal Material Worlds.  As you may have noticed, the Vampires over there are not on fire from the sun.  As well, death has a different meaning here.  If you die here.. Even those of you who normally don't STAY dead.. There will be no coming back.  Also, there are several different areas of the island.. Plains Forests, swamps, mountains, underground caverns, and a sea surrounding it.  Each of these areas has a... slight problem that you may encounter.  If you are able to destroy one of these problems and return with proof, you will gain extra points.  

These men behind me are the guards.  They are all Demigods, and each alone is aproximately as good a fighter as you, though as Divine Beings, they are not allowed to enter the tournament itself.  Any attempt to break into the castle or assault them will be met with deadly retributive force.  Once I go inside, they will be your only liason with those of us running this tournament.  You will not see me again unless you are one of the Lucky 8 who make it to the finals.  SO, before I go are there any REAL questions?"


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 10, 2007)

Caltrop wakes up in a lazy fashion, yawning ad relaxing in the sun. Today was the first day in the quest to regain immortality. It was a good day. The tiny dragon barely payed attention to the great speach given to all in attendance. He was familiar with the details. What he wasn't familiar with was his competition.  _ But then again, _  he thought to himself,  _ they are aren't familiar with me either. _  

The little creature smiles as he scouts around and located the largest, meanest, ugliest brute with hair in the whole lot of them. He then flys over and attempts to nest in said hair (OOC: I'm not sure what the definition of harm is) and go to sleep. If he is pulled out, he will make it look like he is resisting but be very weak, only to do it again. Rinse and repeat, with a little nap in their somewhere, until the tounrament starts.


----------



## Rino (Jun 10, 2007)

Iapetus partly ignores the talk by the big chief and walks around in the group of contestants looking for any familier faces. 

after the introduction he takes of flying high above the clearing looking at the rest of the island   to see how the terrain looks like. 
he dives down towards the ground and at the last possible moments he opens his wings to land softly on the ground. 

Iapetus will spent the night practising with his scimitars [ooc: just showing of is a better word]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 11, 2007)

Being ready for the transition, Tenneth immediately becomes invisible upon arriving at the castle. Then reducing his size to medium and takes flight around the corner of the castle, looking for a bit of shadow under a tower crenalation or the like (though not trying to enter). After finding it, he will land (climbs speed 15ft) and make his Hide Check (1d20+140=155). Then Tenneth will slowly make his way back around to the front of the castle, pausing here and there to get a good look at any competetors he might see on the field below, as he unslings his bow to make sure there is no damage, (using 5 rounds of true seeing on each side of the castle.) "Almost makes me wish I still needed to eat..."


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 11, 2007)

Without a word, Grugg stepped through the portal in the high throne room of the Grand Caliph Ibn al-Haytham, deep within the bowels of the Citadel of Ice and Steel, and thereby ended the term of his service.  From the dizzying perspectives of the high hall, Grugg emerged  into the sun-warmed grass of the castle's close.  Well used to such transitions, the planar warrior inhaled deeply - the sudden smell of flowers bringing him back to some half-remembered childhood, alone in the wilderness - at peace.  He smiled.  

And only then began to take stock his competitors.

A very great distance away, the Grand Caliph Ibn al-Haytham turned to his most trusted Vizier, a look of relief writ plainly on his face.  "Finally," he sighed.  "So powerful, and so utterly unpredictable.  Perhaps now we shall have some peace."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2007)

Macrisse arrives at the tournament grounds in human form...as much to avoid crowding as any attempt to deceive anyone. He was well aware that such disguises were easily penetrated by beings of power such as these. To the eye he was simply a human man with long silver-white hair ruffled by the wind. Wearing a simple, though well made, mantle and robe, he could be a wizard or sorceror perhaps...that idea reinforced by his lack of weaponry. 

To those with True Sight though, the shadowy image of a mammoth silver dragon hangs over his humble human shell. Of elephantine size, and with scales so tiny and layered that he looks like a creature of living metal, the shade of his true form is majestic even when hidden away.

He surveys the grounds and castle curiously, then turns his attention to the competitors. Quite the challenge. He considers each in turn, already making his plans.


----------



## Rino (Jun 11, 2007)

After Iapetus shows off his skills with the swords he walks around the clearing and even takes of in the night skies to see all the contestants. he  looks down on them all with a view of divine  clearity to see if there is anything unusual going on in the clearing. 

He spots a men with the shadow of a much bigger dragon around him. and he decided to drop down and see why the dragon wouldn't show his true form. 

Iapetus drops down from the night's sky and just opening his wing a couple of feet from the ground near the dragon in human form.

Good evening sir, what brings you to the patch of land?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2007)

Macrisse turns when he's addressed, and essays a respectful half-bow at the waist on seeing the hawk-headed Avoral standing there. He smiles wryly and makes an offhand circling gesture.

"The same thing as everyone else I expect. The tournament. I admit, seeing a full celestial here is a bit of a surprise though. Have you come on orders, or are you striking out on your own?"


----------



## Rino (Jun 11, 2007)

well they let me go my own way from time to time. and now is such a time but I'm not intirely for the glory of winning this, but it is a good side effect. 
 after a small pause what is a dragon doing on these grounds? I thought you would enter in your natural form and not in this more restricted form of life.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2007)

He spreads his hands. "I've come to appreciate most shapes for what they offer," he replies. "A human body is compact and uses space efficiently. And besides, I like hands."

He stretches out an open palm, then closes it. "Amazing what you can when there's no claws in  the way." he remarks.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 12, 2007)

Since the others awakened he had stood motionless, a megalithic statue crafted by a demented hand. His crocodilian maw gapes, overfull of yellowed ivories, each the size of a great dagger. But his neckless humanoid form and blubbery blue-gray flesh are incongruous. Stranger yet are his eyes. Their color, storm gray flacked with gold, is not too unusual, nor their glassiness, all things considered. But their wide placement, mere inches above where his massive shoulders begin, remains disconcerting no matter how many times observers look. Barbed wire crisscrosses his monstrous face anchored by deeply sunk hooks. And a skeletal crown of polished black iron seems fused to his skull. He wears a heavy black robe. Upon it a complex design composed of skulls from many races has been picked out in adamantine thread.  Clutched in his great clawed hands an wrapped loosely around his body is a chain of unearthly metal, with a blood encrusted cloth woven through. The proportions of the chain are titanic even on the aberrant giant.


----------



## Rino (Jun 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> He spreads his hands. "I've come to appreciate most shapes for what they offer," he replies. "A human body is compact and uses space efficiently. And besides, I like hands."
> 
> He stretches out an open palm, then closes it. "Amazing what you can when there's no claws in  the way." he remarks.




I have never knew how it is to be human, so I dont know how it must be like but i can imagine. but are you fighting in human form or in your own shape? 
while waiting for an answer Ipaetus looks around at the others and what they are doing to spent the night


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2007)

Macrisse bursts into a hearty bout of laughter, actually having to wipe an eye before he can speak again.

"Oh, my natural shape, of course. A human body is good for fighting only when properly trained for it, be it by magic or arms... My 'training' is with another set of arms entirely. I'd prove little challenge in this form, and could hardly be counted among warriors such as those assembled here."

He eyes the guardinial curiously. "I am curious. When we face each other, which of us should surrender to the other? It is unthinkable that we actually fight."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 18, 2007)

A hissing whisper creeps into his hearing range over the leader's shoulder (message). "Wwwilll ttthhhere be annny problemmmsss with mmmy teleporrrtationnn efffffectsss in thisss dimensionnn?"[sblock=OOC to Jemal]Also need clarification on the "wraithstrike wand" issues Ihave been discussing in the CC thread. Whether it lasts until the end of the following round after casting or if its still a swiftcast action to use a charge?[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

> "Wwwilll ttthhhere be annny problemmmsss with mmmy teleporrrtationnn efffffectsss in thisss dimensionnn?"



The voice, instead of appearing as a low hiss, is audible to all, and in answer, the man looks directly at the sender.  
"These questions are for the benefit of all, do not try to hide your identity while asking them.  To answer:  so long as you stay on this plane and do not attempt to leave it or enter the castle, you should have no problem, though why a true Warrior would need to rely on cheap magical tricks is beyond me."

The man stays around long enough for one more question, from a pair of Holy Knights dressed in Silver and bearing the standard of 'Lyrevan'.  They ask about teamwork.

"It is possible to work together and share points, though keep in mind you must still be in the top 8 to be guaranteed final round status."  After answering, he waits another few minutes and then heads inside, the gate closing behind him.

The next morning at dawn, there is a flash as the sun breaks the horizon, instantly illuminating all, and a loud Crack of thunder that awakens any who had been snoozing.  The invisible dome around the clearing shudders, flickers, and then collapses, leaving the way to the rest of the island open.  A loud voice booms across the island as several contestants enter the surrounding woods, hoping to get some sort of a head start.

[size=+2]"IT HAS BEGUN!"[/size]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 21, 2007)

Tenneth reaches back into his handy sack and pulls a wand (move action) and drops it back into the backpack(free action) after using a charge on himself (standard action, See Invisible 30 min duration). Then he leaps from the castle wall flying at 500ft, (running -20 to hide check, and -20 for moving while hiding invisibly=115 hide check or 95 to others who see invisible) after those that darted into the forest, notching arrows as he flies.

OOC -  And remember everyone, True seeing only has a range of 120ft


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 21, 2007)

Grugg yawns wide, baring his browned and chipped teeth to the world, his meaty fists grinding into his bleary eyes - the stench of his breath is a nearly palpable force.  He rolls over and slowly pushes himself up from the patch of rocky ground where he'd spent the night, and looks around to see where the voice was coming from.  Failing to find a source, he shrugs and, stooping to gather up the massive tree branch he'd been dragging round, slowly ambles off into the forest.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 21, 2007)

Caltrop is looking for a quick kill, and readies himself to ambush and attack someone the second they leave the safe area. He looks for someone big, and preferably alone.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 22, 2007)

As the Invisible dome disappear Azrim stands and watches as the large crowd of fighters disperses into the surround countryside.  Shrugging slightly, the dwarven warrior fades from sight and with a mighty leap rises into the air.  

As he rises his form shifts and changes until he resembles a gargantuan silver dragon with scales the color of pitted rust.

Rising smoothly into the air Azrim beats his powerful wings and searches for his opponent while flying 60* ft above the ground
* Withing Blindsense range

[Sblock=Combat Notes]
* Gargantuan Rust Dragon* S63 D16 C41 AC 93 (45 Rust Dragon Base +3 dex, +18 Arm +9 Shield +5 Def, +10 Nat) HP's 813/813 60ft, fly 200ft (clumsy), burrow 45 ft. SR34

*Skills:* Listen+32 Search +10 Spot+70

*Blindsense* 60 feet
*Frightful Presence* 33
*Breath Weapon* Line of Acid 24d4 (DC45), or Cone of Corrosion (DC45) - affects all metal.
*Metal Resistance* Resistant to attacks from metal weapons. DR 20/magic and 10/Chaotic
*Rusting Bite* Bite attack causes corrosion (DC45)
*Rusting Scales* Metal weapons with less than a +5 enhancement bonus corrode with no saving throw. +5 weapons deals damage normally, but must make a reflex save (DC45) or rust away.
*Spell-Like Abilities* 3/day - Wall of Iron; 1/day - Acid Fog, Repel Metal or Stone.

*Combat Effects*
Arrow Deflection (DC20), Concealment (20%), DR 3/- & 15/Adamantine, Evasion, Fast Healing 2, Freedom, Greater Energy Resistance (30 pts), Immune to; Crits, Mind-Affecting abilities, Stunning and Transmutations, Necklance of Adaption, Weapon Breaking (DC20 Fort save)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2007)

Macrisse watches the warriors start to disperse, then stretches a bit and nods at the celestial he was speaking with.

"Until we meet again, I suppose. Good luck in your trials."

His body ripples then, for a moment seeming like nothing substantial; a bit of cloth or paper perhaps...then he seems to rip open in the blink of an eye to reveal a rapidly expanding dragon of purest silver, with scales so fine that he seemed to be made of the metal, burnished to a mirror's perfection and poured into a lifesize mold of a dragon.

Great clawed wings stretched wide, and he took to the skies, circling once over the castle just long enough to activate one of the rings on his long talons. Without fanfare he faded away from senses both magical and mundane.

(Current status: Sequestered.)
[sblock=Sequester (from SRD)]When cast, this spell not only prevents divination spells from working to detect or locate the creature or object affected by sequester, it also renders the affected creature or object invisible to any form of sight or seeing (as the invisibility spell). The spell does not prevent the subject from being discovered through tactile means or through the use of devices. (end of quote) Note that while the standard form of the spell renders its subject comatose, this effect is from an epic ring, and does not have that limitation. As I read this, the wearer is not only invisible, but magic will not work to find him...including See Invisibility and True Sight, both of which are Divinations. Natural senses like Blindsense and Blindsight and Tremorsense would logically still work fine, as would Listen checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Jun 22, 2007)

Iapetus sees everyone leaving the clearing and flies of in the the woods. he looks for a high tree with some good branches in the middle of the forest and lands softly on a thick branch.

he waits for a solo adventures to pass by


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2007)

*Just for the record, has anybody tried grouping up with PC/NPC or are you all going Solo?*


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2007)

(OOC - Macrisse plans on observing for now...he certainly wouldn't mind teaming up, but he wants to learn something of who's capable of what before he does.)


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 24, 2007)

Grugg isn't much a strategic thinker.  He'll just head out on his own.

If he were approached, however, I suppose he'd consider it.  I don't know how likely that is, though, given the current crew.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 25, 2007)

OOC-the fact that we all have such radically different styles prolly put the kabosh in teamwork ;p We run the entire spectrum of alignments and fighting types. (Tenneth would only consider teaming up with another shadow dragon or lolth touched in this type of fight. Or maybe someone who could move and hide as well as himself).


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]If Azrim was approached he'd wouldn't object.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 26, 2007)

Only when the last other contestant nears the edge of the clearing does the frozen grotesquery show any sign of life. This first (and perhaps only) sign is only a flash of motion, just his arm moving near his waist. In the next moment a great black cloud of smoke, 50ft in diameter erupts where the unnatural creature had been. Almost lazily, the cloud drifts into the air and towards the nearest small group, leaving a slowly dissipating cloud.

[sblock=Jemal]Tehrazhon will fly 45ft up and move just slowly enough to remain enshrouded in his Eversmoking Bottle's cloud. Every five rounds he'll stopper the bottle just long enough to invisibly peek out of the edge of the cloud. Ideally he's looking for a group of 2 or 3.

In terms of grouping, T. wouldn't play well with others unless forced to. I am amenable to having him be dominated by the Elder Brain into working with a party. In that case I'll RP out a constant but unsuccessful struggle to lash out. Either way is fine with me.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 2, 2007)

Catching up to the falsely stealthy group in mear moments. Tenneth silently slides up behind them and when they pause for any reason he rains invisible death into their ranks.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2007)

*SEE OOC THREAD*
2 questions...
Voidrazor - How long will you wait for othe rcontestants to leave?  There's about a half dozen that mill around in the 'safe zone' for at least a day.
Vertex - Which group would that be?  Random NPC group, or...

To the rest of you, I PROMISE I'll have you fighting kickass cool opponents in ~ 1 week.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 3, 2007)

Jemal - Tehrazhon won't wait for the stragglers. Just until those that are inclined to leave are about to reach the edge of the clearing.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 3, 2007)

OOC-Yes a random group of 2-3 NPCs should be fine


----------



## Jemal (Jul 20, 2007)

[sblock=Lordraven]
Since he arrived, Azrim has spoken/been spoken to by several people.  Two in particular seem to be working together, though he hasn't seen them speaking to each other.  They have both told him seperately that they would like to combine forces with one such as him.  Azrim hasn't gotten any bad vibes off of them, and before the tournament finally began, was informed by each of them seperately that if they wished to work together, to meet them 1 mile to the north.
One of them is an unarmed black man in a vest and trousers, with no *apparent* magical gear, who moves with a fluid grace, and the other is an elf, so ancient his age is actually showing, yet when it seems like nobody's looking, his posture is straight and strong.  He is armed with a pair of long swords, and dressed in fine elven silver chain.[/sblock]


The first to cross the barrier is a small man, his form blurring with speed as he dissapears from sight into the woods, probably to set up some sort of ambush.  Two half dragons - One silver, one Green - Fly out, notice each other, and instantly begin battling with their huge greatswords, just outside the zone, a hundred feet in the air.  
Caltrop leaves the area right behind an 11 foot tall Ogre (Surprise Round & Initiative)
Tenneth flies out, arrows knocked, and notes a trio of Drow 'good' range (300').
Grugg walks out, and barely notices that there seems to be nobody within a couple hundred feat of him as he enters the surrounding forest.
5 great dragons spring up from the ground... 3 of them Silver, though one of the silvers is rust-pitted. (1 NPC, Macrisse, Azrim), one Red, and one Black.
Iapetus lands in a branch out in the woods and waits until he sees a lone human knight in plate-mail wielding a large axe trots by underneath, looking around but not up. (Surprise Round & Initiative)
Tehrazhon erupts, revealing his true monstrosity and floating into the forest, where 2 orcs take a look at him and start fleeing(currently 200' away).(Initiative)

[sblock=OOC] Lotta stuffs going on, so read carefully.  Unless specifically noted otherwise, I'm assuming PC's are not within nominal combat range of each other, but rather NPC's (At least to start).
Also, I need to know which direction you're all leaving by (North/south/east/west/etc) and how far off the ground you are (if flying).  This is so I know where you're going and what other PC's are gonna be there, and what you see.

Anybody I miss? Any PC's who haven't posted leaving are assumed to be staying in the safe-zone for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 20, 2007)

Caltrop will use the surprise round to attack his foe with his tail, and then use _ climb aboard _ (I won't roll the climb check unless you want me to, I beat the DC by 82 without rolling) to get onto him. The tail hits  AC 80  and I'm pretty sure he is flatfooted as well since he hasn't acted yet (also assuming i'm the one getting the surprise round). The damage dealt is  86  including sneak attack damage if it applies. He must also make a fort save DC 52 vs Sleep Poison.

My initiative is  36


----------



## Jemal (Jul 20, 2007)

The ogre is stung in the shoulder, and turns roaring, raising his club before slamming into the ground, dead asleep.


*OOC: Most.. Anticlimactic.. Beginning...
EVER.*


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 20, 2007)

Grugg wanders off to the East, seemingly oblivious to the various combats taking place behind him.  Balancing his enormous club on his shoulder, he ambles off into the woods as though on a pleasant stroll.  He whistles a little ditty a bar-lgura once taught him while on campaign in Avernus.

He figures he'll take a look around - maybe find one of these "problems" the speaker mentioned.  There'll be plenty of time to smash the competition later.


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 20, 2007)

OOC: I was going to mention that I forgot to add 2 str damage from crippling strike but hey, I'm down with this.

Caltrop wraps his tail around the Ogres foot and carries him back into the circle to turn him in for 2 points.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2007)

As Caltrop returns mere seconds after leaving, some of those remaining raise an eyebrow, seeing this tiny creature dragging such a huge, and easily downed ogre.  The guard nods, though raises an eyebrow, requests your name, and then makes a note on a sheet. 
"Congratulations on the first battle.  You prove it is folly to underestimate your opponent, regardless of size."  He nods respectfully and then motions for the sleeping ogre to be taken inside.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 21, 2007)

Bump*


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 21, 2007)

Caltrop has satiated his pride, being the first to down a foe. Now he searches around those still left around the safe zone in hopes of locating someone interesting to tag along with. All work and no play make Caltrop a bored Dragon.

In addition he will keep an eye out for any competitors returning with downed foes, or just returning in general.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

Keeping an eye on the other skyborne dragons, Macrisse observes the first battle with a wry croccadile grin on his snout. A pseudodragon...but still a dragon. It just went to show how time and experience could elevate even the humblest to profound heights. The show of mercy impressed him as well. The slumbering ogre could easily have been killed, and despite the point difference, a bloodthirsty foe might have done so.

He swoops low to the trees, willing the sanctuary of his Sequestering to fade as he comes near the tiny violet dragonling.

"Bravo!" he trumpets as he backwings to a landing, kicking up a storm of wind and dust. "Well done!"

"I am Macrisse, He-Who-Rises-To-The-Stars," he introduces himself. "Your display of prowess, as well as honor and mercy is most admirable."

He was clearly an elder dragon, with a body the size of a bull elephant, and wings that seemed to stretch on forever. His scales were so fine and flawless that he seemed to be made of purest cast silver...yet that moved fluidly, with none of the hardness of metal. There's something strange about his presence as well...as a dragon, Caltrop is immune to the fear other dragons inspire in others...but something in this silver dragon pierces that defense. He seems to shine with a light that cannot be seen with the eyes, but is felt with the heart, or perhaps the very soul. Though right now that light is warm and conveying comfort and hope, it's easy to see that it could be terrifying should it turn to wrath.

"What is your name?"

(OOC note - Instead of a frightful presence, Macrisse has an ability called 'awesome aura' from his prestige class...it works like a divine aura and can provide morale bonuses in addition to causing fear. )


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 21, 2007)

As Macrisse introduces himself to the tiny dragon, he notices something in its eyes. Before him is the spirit of true dragon, one which used to possess great power. 

 "It was no act of mercy. Merely an exersize in practicality." 

Caltrop shakes his head and whispers to himself.

 "But a few years ago I would never consider associating with a... silver." 

He looks back upon his would-be companion.

 "Then again, the old ways have failed me before." 

His voice returns to full volume as he returns his full attention to Macrisse.

 "I am known by others as Caltrop the Odd."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

"Truly?" Macrisse deflates a little, disappointed. "I see. Well, congratulations on your victory then, Caltrop the Odd. It is unfortunate that we must either join forces, or fight. It casts the pall of duress over these proceedings. I would extend a claw to you in amity, if you were willing to return the gesture."


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 21, 2007)

"I shall have you know Macrisse, that I have never fought alongside a Silver Dragon before. This shall be a learning experience for me. But I suppose part of me is glad to be alongside someone I can trust for a change. Afterall, Silvers have always been known for loyalty." 

The tiny dragon gives a quick laugh.

 "And for all those years I though it was a weakness. So, shall we venture out and do what must be done?"


----------



## Rino (Jul 21, 2007)

Iapetus sees the man in plate mail walking underneath him. he waits till he can land behind him and draw first blood. 

prepare to taste the edges of my swords

he attacks with both weapons to hit +55 and +67 (+67 is a crit threat 52+15=67, confirming crit (1d20+52=65) on a hit the add +1d6 and fort DC 36 or die)

initiative: 41
[sblock=damage]
damage done: 
attack 1: 28
attack 2: 27 if crit hit then 27+5=32
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2007)

*OOC: Vertexx*
OK, I missed it before, but HOW do you get so many arrows off?  I don't see it looking at your character sheet.*

IC:

Grugg wanders for about half an hour before noticing that there are a pair of knights standing a  hundred feet ahead of you.  The turn as they hear you approach and one hails you.  They both draw swords. *Init, no surprise*

Iapetus lands behind the man with a double-thrust, piercing the mans mail in two placse, one of his blades sinking deep and drawing a cry of pain before the man manages to pull away and turn around, only to see that his opponent is only beginning the assault (You won Init.  ALso.. er.. Why do you only do +5 damage on a crit?)


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 21, 2007)

Tall, gangly, this creature steps from the shadows, throwing a ragged red cloak thats more like a sash over it's shoulder. Its only other clothing a pair of tattered pants tied up with a piece of rope, a patched vest, the off white cloth rapped around its head and a pair ratty boots with the toes and heels torn out to expose talons . Its skin a greyish tinge exept for its bright red arms and the tail that sweeps back and forth. The arms are thick and muscular incontrast to it's lanky body ending in jagged claws, while its tail is long think and chitinous ending with a wicked barb. Large wings black as pitch flare out causing a wind to scatter dust around it. A flash of light is reflected from the arnament ring on one claw it seems to match the amulet hanging ariund it's neck. A strange other worldly glow surrounds the creature, unknown if it comes from the strange gothic bracers or the creature it self.

 This creature approches caltrop and his new companion, with a bow that includes a sweep of it's wings it addresses the two dragons n a voice that is smooth and respectfull.

"Greetings noble dragons i am a humble warrior, on that is plagued by warring forces within my own body. the pairing of two such as yourselves sooths my warring sides. If I may be so bold as to ask if i may join such a group, with your premission of cource, i may find some peace in my heart."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 22, 2007)

OOC-withing 30ft i have manyshot, which lets me fire +1 arrow for each 5 points of Base attack bonus up to 4 arrows with each attack at BaB 16 (I have a BaB of 27) with a cumulative -2 for each arrow (-8 for 4 arrows per shot) PHB pg 97. My BaB gives me 6 attacks, rapid shot gives me 7, and haste will give me 8 (though I haven't used it yet). 7X4=28 I threatened a crit with a natural 20, with a longbow which has a crit multiplier of X3 , but I accidentally rolled 31 arrows instead of 30 so just ignore the last roll. And since I don't think it critted only 24 arrows would count (if 1s are auto misses) meaning 24 points of con dmg (480hp lossat 40 HD) plus the weapon dmg (minimum 28X24=762) or immediate death in a geyser of blood   .

by shooting from invisible they don't get dex to AC without uncanny dodge or blindfighting and shooting from hiding (only -20 from my 153 hide check) means they don't know the attacks are coming and therefore cannot use things like deflect arrows. My feats negate any miss chance or AC bonus from cover or concealment (including full). And marrowcrushing has no weapon restrictions, unlike wounding so every time the weapon deals dmg they lose 1 con. It would have been much worse with the Souldrinker bow (2d4 negative lvls with each arrow). How about 4 souldrinker kukris on that thrikreen with 18 attacks a round


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2007)

(I don't think you can use Manyshot and Rapid Shot AND the Haste shot all at once, man. Manyshot is a standard action. Rapid and Haste require a Full Attack Action. You -certainly- can't use Manyshot -per attack- on a Full Attack Action. Nice try though. )


----------



## Jemal (Jul 22, 2007)

OOC thread.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 22, 2007)

Tehrazhon roars beastially as he pursues the fleeing orcs lazily (only 45' this round), allowing the black fumes of his eversmoking bottle conceal his exact position. Within the choking cloud, a terrible, wracking possession comes over his left arm. With every muscle unnaturally tensed, the arm retreives a scroll (Righteous might).


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2007)

"Of cou..." Macrisse begins to respond, then looks at the newcomer warily.

"Your...malady is unusual, to say the least. Though you approach in peace, which speaks highly of you. What is your name, warrior? I am called Macrisse. This fellow is Caltrop the Odd, who has won his first victory already."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 22, 2007)

the creature seems taken back, a little ashamed actualy. While it answers, it does so hesitently.

"Ah... Forgive my answer, but to pronounce my name I would have to rip out your tongue. So to prevent any unplesentness please call me Bob."


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 22, 2007)

"This seems to be quite the troupe we are putting together here. I have no objections to your presensce creature, though I must say that we should be off soon. This tournament won't wait for us."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 22, 2007)

As the 2 dragons and the...creature converse, they are interupted.  
"Indeed not" Speaks a tall, dark skinned man as he walks up, flashing a set of fangs at them.  "I have a suggestion for you.  Do not go north."  He sweeps a hand behind him, revealing two more vampires. "We will claim the north, you can have any other direction you wish, but if you come north we will be forced to destroy you.  Otherwise, I look forward to seeing you in the finals."  And then, with a slight nod of his head, he turns and walks away, not waiting for or responding to any answer.

Out in the wilderness, Tehrazhon's dark cloud floats ominously after the orcs, though they are escaping at all speed, not wanting their first fight to be against this dark cloud.


----------



## Rino (Jul 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> (You won Init.  ALso.. er.. Why do you only do +5 damage on a crit?)




OOC: oeps

Iapetus launches a full attack with his blade on his enemy.

[sblock=to hit]
attack 1: 60
attack 2:71 (crit confirm: 68)
attack 3:52
attack 4: 64 (crit confirm:58)
attack 5: 51
attack 6: 43(rolled a 1)
attack 7: 40
attack 8:43
[/sblock]
[sblock=damage]
1: 26
2: 31 (on crit hit: fort dc 36 or die and 27)
3:31
4: 30 (on crit hit: fort dc 36 or die and 29)
5:30
6:28
7:28
8:28
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 22, 2007)

Azrim heads north towards the meeting place interested in joining forces with the two others. On they way he takes note of the battles around him but is content to leave well enough alone for now.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2007)

[sblock=Lordraven]Azrim arrives at a beautiful grove marked by a small bubbling pond in the center, beside which stands the ancient man from earlier, who speaks in a strong yet aged voice.  "Good day, Protector, and thank you for coming.  Yes, I know who you are, that is Why I arranged for you to be here.  I must apologize, I know you had things to do back on your plane, but the Shalm gave me permission to borrow you.  We may speak freely in this clearing, it is the one protected place on this island, though if we stay too long, _they_ will wonder why they cannot find us.  Fortunately right now though, _They_ will be distracted by all the others.  There is much to discuss.  You know now what is goign on here.. or at least what they CLAIM is going on here.  What you do not know is that this island.. this demiplane was once the home of an infamous and powerful vampiric deity, who has long since dissapeared.  A few centuries ago, this tournament came into being, and not even the gods know WHO is running it, or the true reason why.  All we know is that unnatural things are going on here, and that the balance is being sorely disrupted.  Will you help us discover what is going on?"[/sblock]

Iapetus lands 5 solid blows on his opponent, slicing flesh and rending bits of the armour, though he does not manage to drop the sturdy knight, and once the original onslaught has played itself out, the Knight seems to be grounded and ready to return the favour, swinging his axe with startling speed.  He manages to connect three times out of 7 attacks though each is more powerful of a blow than those struck by Iapetus. (120 damage total).

OOC: I believe I asked before, but if not, I'll ask again : please everybody include your AC and HP in all combat posts.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Lordraven]Azrim arrives at a beautiful grove marked by a small bubbling pond in the center, beside which stands the ancient man from earlier, who speaks in a strong yet aged voice.  "Good day, Protector, and thank you for coming.  Yes, I know who you are, that is Why I arranged for you to be here.  I must apologize, I know you had things to do back on your plane, but the Shalm gave me permission to borrow you.  We may speak freely in this clearing, it is the one protected place on this island, though if we stay too long, _they_ will wonder why they cannot find us.  Fortunately right now though, _They_ will be distracted by all the others.  There is much to discuss.  You know now what is goign on here.. or at least what they CLAIM is going on here.  What you do not know is that this island.. this demiplane was once the home of an infamous and powerful vampiric deity, who has long since dissapeared.  A few centuries ago, this tournament came into being, and not even the gods know WHO is running it, or the true reason why.  All we know is that unnatural things are going on here, and that the balance is being sorely disrupted.  Will you help us discover what is going on?"[/sblock]



[sblock=Jemal]Landing before the Ancient Elf Azrim speaks  "As always I am a servant of balance." 

"Thus I will do my best to my best to make it through to the final round and discover the truth behind this tournament. As such you may have to surrender to me before the battle end to ensure my placement."  

"You should depart now, we don't want to alert those who run this tournament, that we are working together." 

As the Ancient Elf leaves Azrim takes to the air and waits for the Black Skinned man to arrive[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 23, 2007)

Seeing his prey starting to get away while peeking from the edge of the cloud, Tehrazhon begins to accelerate. Now slightly leading the black smoke, the abomination's still tensed arm comes up before him. Guttural words force themselves from its lipless scaled maw, read from the parchment in his hand. Already huge, Tehrazhon doubles in size, to a monolithic 40ft from head to toe.

The Freakish giant then chases the orcs in earnest (flying run 240'/turn, still 45' in the air). When he catches up, assuming blindsight doesn't reveal any unpleasant surprises, he sweeps past and down to force them to fight in the cloud. He drops 30' in front of his foes. Immediately a terrible keening splits the air, the sound of alien metal  swirling through smoky darkness. Initiative 38 HP: 801 (871 w/ Righteous Might) AC: 72[sblock=Jemal]T. should currently have a 40' reach (gargatuan + reach weapon) so he'll be going for AoO's if they do pretty much anything. Did I ever get you the info on the chain lash?It in Savage Species p.43.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2007)

[sblock=Lordraven]
The ancient man nods and wishes you luck before departing, and about 10 minutes later, a trio arrives, lead by the black man you'd spoken to earlier.  The two stay back and the black man moves forwards.  "I take it you've spoken to the old one, good.  I will be assured a place in the final round, so long as you do not stop me yourself.  These two will come with me, we have business on this island that is NOT related to the tournament.  I have three pieces of advice for you while we are in this sacred place.. one, do not fight us regardless of how much it seems you should.  Two, do not speak as though you do not want to win the prize.  They will hear you outside of this clearing.  And finally, there is a trio of your fellows that you must stay clear of.  They are the biggest threat in this tournament, and We have told them to NOT come north.  If you should see them, hide or flee."  He then gives you a description of Macrisse, Caltrop, and.. 'bob'. "Any Questions?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2007)

[sblock=Voidrazor]
I'm home now, so I have access to my Savage Species again, so it's good.
[/sblock]

Tehrazon quickly begins catching up to the stumbling, fleeing orcs.  After a few moments, he is nearly close enough that he could swoop down and strike them (about 50' behind them, 45' in the air).  At this point, realizing they cannot escape, they turn and stand ready.
(and you forgot to roll Init, btw)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Lordraven]
> The ancient man nods and wishes you luck before departing, and about 10 minutes later, a trio arrives, lead by the black man you'd spoken to earlier.  The two stay back and the black man moves forwards.  [sblock=darkred]"I take it you've spoken to the old one, good.  I will be assured a place in the final round, so long as you do not stop me yourself.  These two will come with me, we have business on this island that is NOT related to the tournament.  I have three pieces of advice for you while we are in this sacred place.. one, do not fight us regardless of how much it seems you should.  Two, do not speak as though you do not want to win the prize.  They will hear you outside of this clearing.  And finally, there is a trio of your fellows that you must stay clear of.  They are the biggest threat in this tournament, and We have told them to NOT come north.  If you should see them, hide or flee."[/color]  He then gives you a description of Macrisse, Caltrop, and.. 'bob'. "Any Questions?"
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Jemal]"Why should I do anything that you ask of me? You expect obdience from me, and yet do not explain your purpose or reasons to me!"[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 23, 2007)

OOC: Tehrazhon will essentially continue with the plan above, double moving to overfly them by 30' and dropping to face them in the smoke.

I did roll Initiative (38) in the last post. Oh, in terms of direction, lets call it East.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 23, 2007)

Tenneth: AC 93/94(when moving 10+ft in a round), 787hp(+103 temp), hide check 148

OOC- Ok lets try this again from the top.

Tenneth closes on the band of drow using the afformentioned tactic then lights up the lead drowhitting Touch AC 74 for 205 +6 con dmg (I gain 103 as temp HP) from hiding (1d20+136=148)-20 for attacking from hiding. And use quickened breath on them all (DC 61 for 1 negative lvl and checked movement from severe winds).

Plus Initiative 43


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 23, 2007)

Grugg pauses to sit by a riverbank for moment, contentedly watching the sunlight play on the rippling surface of the happy little brook as he weaves yet another yellow daisy into his hair.  He breathes deeply and smiles.

This place reminds him of... something.  A long time ago.  He's not quite sure what.  It feels nice, though.  He'll probably stay a while.  It sure smells a lot better than Azzagrat.

After a moment of quiet contemplation, he rises and wades across the river, apparently oblivious to the battles raging behind.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> As the 2 dragons and the...creature converse, they are interupted.
> "Indeed not" Speaks a tall, dark skinned man as he walks up, flashing a set of fangs at them.  "I have a suggestion for you.  Do not go north."  He sweeps a hand behind him, revealing two more vampires. "We will claim the north, you can have any other direction you wish, but if you come north we will be forced to destroy you.  Otherwise, I look forward to seeing you in the finals."  And then, with a slight nod of his head, he turns and walks away, not waiting for or responding to any answer.




"Interesting," rumbles Macrisse thoughtfully. "Making entreaties on one hand, threatening on the other." He snorts a plume of misty fog that sends leaves from the bushes in front of him tinkling frozen to the ground and glazes the trunks of trees with frost.

"I've little patience for the undead...but there are plenty around here to test ourselves against before challenging them."

He surveys the oddball team and adds, "It seems we can all fly...let us be off!"


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 23, 2007)

Caltrop tries to recall a direction where lots of competitors ventured off in. He will start things off by flying in that direction. If he can't recall a good one, he shall head west.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 24, 2007)

The creature called Bob, streches then spasms. It kneals almost hitting the ground before leaping after Caltrop, its wings folded behind it. As it passes Caltrop and begins to fall it fianally uses the wings that seemed to be stiched to its back. Drops for a second more then catches the wind, causing caltrop to swerve in the sudden turbuence.

  "Please forgive me my friend, i hope i can call you that, it's these wings i'm still not used to them. It's a bit of a problem getting off the ground. Could I ask what the group census is when we encounter another contestent? Will we engage on mass, or will there be some way to sort out who gets first shot at the challenge?"


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 24, 2007)

Caltrop shakes his head in disbelief.

 "You actually buy into this whole tournament thing? If not for the prize, this whole endevor is merely a senseless waste. There are two goals. Win, or survive. Either way, the combat is irrelevant. We shall fight to win, which means ignoring the idea of the duel and simply obtaining victory as fast as possible, by any means." 

He looks back at their silver companion.

 "Any means that don't contradict our morale standings of course."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2007)

*Edit*


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

Macrisse chuckles, like thunder booming in the distance.

"Ironic...my take is nearly the opposite. I'm not here for the prize at all. Nor even necessarily to win the battles...though I will certainly not hold back from trying my best! There is honor to uphold, after all."

"As for our tactics, I am the most visually...impressive of us. If I open up the attack, it should provide ample distraction for you two to strike. All I ask is that we accept surrenders and that we not kill save where there is no alternative." He nods at Caltrop. "Since the point system is weighted with those choices in mind, I'm sure it will not prove too onerous a request."

"In the meantime, to help make sure we choose our fights, rather than are targeted ourselves..." Macrisse activates his ring and vanishes from all senses. "I am still here," his voice notes. "Simply sequestered; an advanced form of invisibility. Otherwise I am visible for miles, and might draw attention to us while we look for our targets."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2007)

[sblock=LordRaven]
The man looks at you thoughtfully for a moment "I offer only advice.  It is your choice whether or not you take it.  I do not expect your obedience, but I do wish you would listen, having you present at the final show-down would make things far simpler for us."
[/sblock]

When Tehrazon flies over and lands, the two orcs look at each other and charge into the roiling cloud (AoO's from their charge, which was a readied action)

Tenneth hides amongst the treetops and then lets fly a quartet of arrows, which sink deeply into the lead drow. *SEE OOC*
[sblock=ooc]
I'm going to assume that your Surprise round was hiding, and this is your first full round action, as A) You don't get swift actions during a surprise round so no Quickened breath, B) You have to allready be successfully hidden to snipe, and C) Sniping requires a move action after the attack to stay hidden.
*EDIT: Also, if you use your breath weapon, that will ALSO reveal your location, so the sniping thing is kinda pointless... Do you still want to breath?
Also, your arrows should only deal 4 con damage by my calculations.. 4 arrows, 1 each, the con damage is not multiplied by crits.. if I'm missing something please tell me.[/sblock]

As Grugg wades across the river, he gets about halfway and realizes there is a Half-Red dragon standing there watching him.  "Friend or foe?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 24, 2007)

Tehrazhon's titanic chain is aimed low in an attempt to trip the orcs. But the chain collides with the ground bouncing clean over one of the charging opponents. But as that one continues his charge, the weapon comes around again for a second attack. 

(assuming the attacks hit and the trip checks are successful ...)

The moment after the Orcs are swept from their feet, the great chain comes around again in punishing follow-up attacks for massive damage that threaten to push the orcs back.

OOC note: Trip attacks are touch attacks that can be repeated for each threatened 5' square the orcs attempt to leave. The follow-up attacks are regular attacks that can't be repeated on a miss unless there is a new trip attack hit.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 24, 2007)

Some time ago, while serving a term in the City of Brass, Grugg's Efreeti masters elected to improve upon him by means of their particular magics.  Working their wishes upon him, they strengthened him in both mind and body.  In the end, after days and weeks of concentrated effort, though they succeeded by nearly every possible measure, they did not quite achieve the success for which they had hoped.  For while Grugg was no longer quite _stupid_, he was still quite _simple_.  Sadly, they knew no magic to cure that ill.

Standing in the river, the heavily scarred and tattooed warrior twists his face into a frown of bewilderment.  His nostrils flare as he takes in the stranger's scent, and he pauses to consider him while puzzling out what this query could possibly mean in the context of the tournament.

"That depends," he ultimately says, his gravelly voice easily carrying across the sound of the burbling waters.  He straightens his posture and brings his club down off of his shoulder.  "Are you a _bad_ man?"

[sblock=OOC]What does this half-dragon look like?  Size Medium?  Armed?  Armored?  Etc.

I'm considering a charge, but need to know if the water will count as difficult terrain.

Size Large
Reach 10'
AC 44
DR 15/-
greatclub +59 (3d6+46, 19-20/x3)[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 24, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Tenneth hides amongst the treetops and then lets fly a quartet of arrows, which sink deeply into the lead drow.



[sblock=OOC]I'm just makin all kinds of newb mistakes aren't I? Aside from the 1 round of combat in Void's lvl 21 game I haven't done this in about 5years ;p so please be patient. 

No I won't breath. My new hide check will be snipe hide 124

I am still Imp. Invis. and see invis up as well. 

Would they still be able to spot my position through oily black shadows of the breath weapon?[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 24, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=LordRaven]
> The man looks at you thoughtfully for a moment "I offer only advice.  It is your choice whether or not you take it.  I do not expect your obedience, but I do wish you would listen, having you present at the final show-down would make things far simpler for us."
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Jemal] "Very well I will heed your council for now!" With a flex of his mighty draconic thews Azrim leaps into the air and begins to fly a circling pattern around the clearing sixty feet above the ground.

OOC: Azrim turns invisible and then begins hunting for foes, looking for heavily armoured foes who favour the use of metal weapons
[Sblock=Combat Notes]
* Gargantuan Rust Dragon* S63 D16 C41 AC 93 (45 Rust Dragon Base +3 dex, +18 Arm +9 Shield +5 Def, +10 Nat) HP's 813/813 60ft, fly 200ft (clumsy), burrow 45 ft. SR34

*Skills:* Listen+32 Search +10 Spot+70

*Blindsense* 60 feet
*Frightful Presence* 33
*Breath Weapon* Line of Acid 24d4 (DC45), or Cone of Corrosion (DC45) - affects all metal.
*Metal Resistance* Resistant to attacks from metal weapons. DR 20/magic and 10/Chaotic
*Rusting Bite* Bite attack causes corrosion (DC45)
*Rusting Scales* Metal weapons with less than a +5 enhancement bonus corrode with no saving throw. +5 weapons deals damage normally, but must make a reflex save (DC45) or rust away.
*Spell-Like Abilities* 3/day - Wall of Iron; 1/day - Acid Fog, Repel Metal or Stone.

*Combat Effects*
Arrow Deflection (DC20), Concealment (20%), DR 3/- & 15/Adamantine, Evasion, Fast Healing 2, Freedom, Greater Energy Resistance (30 pts), Immune to; Crits, Mind-Affecting abilities, Stunning and Transmutations, Necklance of Adaption, Weapon Breaking (DC20 Fort save)
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 25, 2007)

"Er...About that exepting surenders... I have no problem with exepting but there is the problem of if i don't try, very hard, not to kill there's the fact that I'm a little to good at it. IF my opponents do not except before combat they tend to fall be for they, or I for that matter, know it. It pains me when I fight, but there are reasons to fight that i can't avoid. But such noble company will surely strengthen that side of my war torn soul and allow me to control such base desires as blood lust." 

The creature refered to as Bob, flys along at an easy pace, the look of his face sorrowful and full of remorse. Through his talk he looks around for anything that could  be a target


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

"I would be surprised if the beings you fight here fall so quickly as you are used to," Macrisse replies. "In any event, unless hard pressed, let us try for restraint. If nothing else, returning live contestants is worth more points."

He falls silent for a moment, then muses, "A curious rule, that. Caltrop, did you happen to see what they did with your opponent after you brought him back to the castle?"


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 25, 2007)

"I did not. I imagine they will let him go, or that this competition is far more lethal than one would think. Either way, I wouldn't be too surprised if we have not seen the last of any downed foes."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2007)

*Doh*


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2007)

[sblock=grugg ooc]The stream is 20' across, and about 3 feet deep where you are.  He is 20' on the other side of the stream.  The water would be considered difficult terrain.  He is wearing several bits of (probably epicly magicked) jewelry, a fine silver mithril chain shirt, leather pants, and wielding a pair of Scimitars.  [/sblock]
The Half-Red shrugs at Grugg's question "No more than you, I would presume.  I'm here to win the tournament, what do our pasts matter in that effect?"
He shrugs his lightly-armoured shoulders, the finely-crafted mithril chains clinking softly together.  "When I spotted you my first thought was to fight.. But I have seen several groups forming, and wouldn't mind having someone to watch my back.." He flexes his wings "My name is James, you are?"

[sblock=LordRaven ooc]
The man nods at your words and salutes you as he and fellows continue heading north, where you see a mountainous region.
[/sblock]
Azrim circles the clearing, but realizes that most must still be closer to the center of the island, but after a few moments, he spies a black dragon flying his way. (about 3000' away)
As it has no metal, he chooses to continue searching.. But the dragon swerves and keeps coming, closing a third of the distance in a matter of seconds, as though it sees Azrim. (it's running all out, is now 2000' away.)

[sblock=Tehrazhon ooc] I don't think I'm going to allow large and in charge against prone creatures.  It doesn't make sense to me to use your damage from AFTER they're prone to send them flying backwards..[/sblock]
Tehrazhon's chain manages to down the first orc, but the other is flipping out of the way in an attempt to avoid the chain, and manages to make it into the cloud, though his swing misses wildly in the gloom.  

A quartet of arrows fly from nowhere and stick into the back of one of the drow.  WIth a shout of pain, he whirls, as do the other drow, all looking around though they cannot see anybody.  They quickly drop globes of darkness over themselves in an attempt to even the disadvantage of sight.
[sblock=Tenneth]It's not that they'd be able to see you through the breathweapon, it's that they see where it originates.[/sblock]

Caltrop, Macrisse, and Bob head West.  about a half-mile out, they see a Troll(Breastplate, Axe, Shield) and an Ogre(GreatHammer, no armour) walking back towards the camp, dragging 3 bodies.. or what's left of them.


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 25, 2007)

"Hmm.... Opportunity." 

Caltrop flies out as fast as he can manage at the pair dragging the corpses. 

OOC: Hes going to run at them, though hes going to move to the side of the Ogre as he gets closer, applies his dodge bonus to it, and then charge when he gets in range, and using climb aboard once he lands.

His initiative is  31


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

"Impulsive fellow, isn't he?" Macrisse says paternally to 'Bob.' "Still, they look like bloodthirsty brutes. Removing them from the tournament will only save lives."

There's a whooshing noise and a blast of air as invisible wings beat and tilt, sending the dragon down to engage!

When he gets within 50' of the troll, he murmurs, and his mouth gapes widely. A great billow of thin foggy gas issues forth, engulfing the ogre and troll (and Caltrop) in its quickly dissipating miasma. He then swoops past, not lingering but instead banking around to see the results of his attack and line up for another pass.

(paralysis gas! Fort DC 42 or be paralyzed for 1d6+9 rounds. Dragons (including pseudodragons) are immune to paralysis though  If Bob enters the field of fire before he can act, he'll adjust cone area to only include target Bob isn't in melee with.)

Init 21 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1171861 )


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "My name is James, you are?"



"Grugg," the scarred warrior says simply, wading through the remainder of the river and pausing as he reaches dry land, water sheeting off of his massive frame and sloshing in his ragged boots.  He cocks his head to one side and studies the half-dragon, obviously sizing him up.

"You have anything to eat?"
[sblock=OOC]Is this guy medium or large size?

Size Large
Reach 10'
AC 44
DR 15/-
greatclub +59 (3d6+46, 19-20/x3)[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 26, 2007)

OOC: If everything goes off the way I've described earlier, Caltrop's charge will end with a sting attack. It hits AC  73 , for  38  damage, +  13  Skirmish +  27  + 2 Str damage from Sneak Attack if the Ogre hasn't acted yet and is flat footed. If the Ogre is immune to crits, the str damage still applies. Also, he must make a DC 52 Fort Save or be put to sleep. Then, as I previously stated, Caltrop will climb aboard.

Caltrop's Stats:
AC: 106 (111 against the Ogre)
Touch AC 88 (93 Against the Ogre)
AC without Dex (I retain Dex when flatfooted   ): 81 (85 Against Ogre)
Flatfooted Touch AC: 63
Fort: 41 (11 Base + 1 Epic + 15 Con + 5 Resistance + 10 Paragon) 
Ref: 48 (13 Base + 1 Epic +18 Dex + 5 Resistance + 2 Feat + 10 Paragon) 
Will: 37 (8 Base + 1 Epic + 16 Wis + 5 Resistance + 10 Paragon) 
HP: 804/804

If the Ogre attacks me before I reach him (I.E. Beating me in initiative or getting AoO), my AC is 105, or 103 when I'm charging.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 26, 2007)

Tenneth: AC 93/94(when moving 10+ft in a round), 787hp(+181 temp)

Without a hitch, Tenneth casts a quickened (rod) Listening Lorecall (30ft blindsight for an hour), then unleashes another barrage into the same drow's face68 for 136 damage and 4 more con then Hide 132 again.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 26, 2007)

A twisted smile creeps across Bob's face. "Troll, troll, i don't have to be careful, they don't die to easy. HA HA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" Bob banks upward briefly, then closes its eyes and folds its wings around it, plumiting towards the troll. Just be it hits thr troll bob flares its wings and flips crushing the trolls skull with it's tail. Bob the digs in to the troll with elbows, wings, talons, fists, a few head buts. Bob is just a swirling mass of limbs, that tears acrossthe troll. when the attack is done and it leaves off the arms and tail that are grafted take a few shots at it as if they have a mind of their own.

OOC: i diving charge the Troll, using my dive attack racial feature, peircing unarmed strike, leap attack, power attack five, 4d6 sneak attack will add later if applicable and declare ninja dodge against both the troll and the ogre. the claw attacks and tail are taken as free actions by the grafts.
 Attack rolls 
 Unarmed Attacks (Including Flurry and Multiweapon Fighting) +63 = 81, 74, 70, 81, 85 
x2 Claws +61 = 79, 83
Tail +61 = 78
Secondary Unarmed Attacks +58: 71, 66, 65
Rake: +58 = +67, +65
Third Unarmed Attacks +53 = +60, +64, +73 (Nat 20. Confirm is  70  )
Fourth Unarmed Attacks: +48 = 52, 59, 66

Attack Damage rolled in same order.  Unarmed Attacks  , 
Unarmed Attacks (Including Flurry and Multiweapon Fighting) 2d8+86 = 94, 95, 97, 92, 99
Secondary Unarmed Attacks = 92, 97, 92
Third Unarmed Attacks = 92, 93, 90
Fourth Unarmed Attacks = 93, 94, 97

 Claws Damage  1d6+38 = 42, 40

 Tail Damage (Also Tail comes with DC 14 Fort save for str poison. On the unlikely chance the save is failed, will roll str damage)  2d4+38 = 44

 Rake Damage  1d8+29 = 34,32

 Rend Damage (If both rakes hit)  2d8+71 = 85

Current hp: 652
 Ac 90 aginst both 89 against others
touch: 82 (i keep dex) 81 against others
Fort: +36 (10 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 20 Con)
Ref: +35 (10 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 18 Dex)
Will: +33 (14 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 12 Wis)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 26, 2007)

"No, sorry, I don't eat all that much.  I've noticed that there's lots of food in the forests, though.. If you're looking for Meat, however, I can't help there."  James shrugs and steps forwards to Grugg.
[sblock=Grugg OOC]
He appears to be just an average, though 'well-built' man with red dragon wings.  Medium sized.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Caltrop/Macrisse/Bob OOC]
They're about 300' away at start of round.
Init order: Caltrop, Bob, Troll, Macrisse, Ogre
[/sblock]
Caltrop instantly charges forward, his deadly stinger leading the way as it slams into the ogre, though he seems to barely feel the tiny scratch, and the poison has no apparent effect. (51 dmg)
Bob connects several times on the troll, though its armour and shield manage to turn aside the majority of the creature's mighty blows. (7 hits, total before DR = 501 dmg)
The Troll, taken slightly aback by the amount of damage his foe has dealt, retaliates with a roar of fury even before its wounds begin to heal.  His attacks come with a speed and ferocity that Bob only manages to partially avoid them, Epicly Dodging the first blow but being caught by two others (1 crit, total damage 170, overcomes your DR)
Macrisse's gas floats over Caltrop and the Ogre, but phases neither.. This Ogre seems VERY sturdy.
And finally, the brute himself grabs at the annoying little pest that's clambered onto him, but fails to dislodge the pseudodragon.

[sblock=Tenneth OOC]
HOw far away from the Drow are you?  If you're more than 30', the blindsight is meaningless.
[/sblock]


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 26, 2007)

Bob cackles, Its eyes blinking rapidly. The red eye with black pupil changing between the left and right eyes with every blink, the other never the same color. It floats just a little past the troll and dissapears.

OOC: Bob takes a 5' step then dimension doors 1000' in a up and behind the troll angle. i was supost to do that at the end of the last turn but i forgot. opps

Current hp: 487/652 (i Fast heal 5)
Ac 92 aginst both 91 against others
touch: 83 both 82 against others
flat footed 92 (i keep dex) both 91 others
Fort: +36 (10 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 20 Con)
Ref: +35 (10 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 18 Dex)
Will: +33 (14 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 12 Wis)


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 26, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Tehrazhon ooc] I don't think I'm going to allow large and in charge against prone creatures.  It doesn't make sense to me to use your damage from AFTER they're prone to send them flying backwards..[/sblock]
> Tehrazhon's chain manages to down the first orc, but the other is flipping out of the way in an attempt to avoid the chain, and manages to make it into the cloud, though his swing misses wildly in the gloom.



Tehrazhon attacks the missed orc again at 15' 10' and 5' away (84, 85, 94).

On his turn Tehrazhon shuffles back 5' and Hastily hammers at the orcs with Massive Swings (93, 86, 72, 75 one the first one, 80, 79, 72, 72 on the second. Note, I screwed up the attack bonus for the final iterative on Invis Castle. The lower, correct results are presented here. Orc one damage orc two damage.)

HP: 801 (871 w/ Righteous Might) 
AC: 72 Current Touch 48 Current Flat-footed 51
Fort 65 Ref 57 Will 52
[sblock=Jemal]I'll, of course, defer to your judgement on Large and in Charge. But I would like to put forth the idea that perhaps it should work on the immediate follow-up to trip attacks. Technically the target could be considered to still be in the air, a) for the same reason that you can't trip someone with the AoO generated by getting up, they are still prone when the AoO is triggered, and b) Improved Trip reads "If you trip an opponent in melee combat, you immediately get a melee attack against that opponent *as if you hadn’t used your attack for the trip attempt*." (emphasis mine).[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 26, 2007)

Caltrop will begin to persecute what he quickly dubs his "scratching post", laying into the ogre with eager ferocity. 

OOC: He is going to full attack with his unarmed strikes. He is fighting defensivly, and keeping his dodge bonus on the Ogre.

 Attack Rolls  (including flurry of blows): 67, 72, 77, 78, 68, 70, 65, 66, 59, 71 (Nat 20, Confirm is  55  ), 53

 Damage rolls  are: 45, 46, 46, 45, 44, 45, 44, 44, 44, 44, 44

 Sneak Attack Damage Rolls  are (if applied): 35, 22, 30, 30, 17, 23, 27, 28, 38, 23, 24

Caltrop's Stats:
AC: 111 (116 against the Ogre)
Touch AC 93 (98 Against the Ogre)
AC without Dex (I retain Dex when flatfooted  ): 86 (90 Against Ogre)
Flatfooted Touch AC: 68
Fort: 41 (11 Base + 1 Epic + 15 Con + 5 Resistance + 10 Paragon) 
Ref: 48 (13 Base + 1 Epic +18 Dex + 5 Resistance + 2 Feat + 10 Paragon) 
Will: 37 (8 Base + 1 Epic + 16 Wis + 5 Resistance + 10 Paragon) 
HP: 804/804

*Edit: I suppose I should add if the Troll attacks me, it has a 50% chance of striking the Ogre.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

A hundred feet out, Macrisse banks sharply and circles to head back in.

This time he means to land and start attackin' old school.

...but a dragon of his bulk can't turn THAT sharply. Straining every tendon, he manages to get into a position to join the fray in another few seconds. To prepare, he starts casting a few spells...

(Casting Divine Power for +3 to hit and damage, should be in range to join next turn)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 26, 2007)

Tenneth is 20ft above them hiding in the trees. (As manyshot only has a range of 30ft as well).


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 26, 2007)

Grugg harrumphs in disappointment, blowing a burst of warm, fetid air in James' face.  Thinking for a moment, he reaches into the bag at his side and draws out an absurdly large boulder.  Palming it with his right hand, he retrieves his club with his left.

He holds the rock up for James to see.  "In case we see anything good to eat."  He smiles, baring his stained and broken teeth.  Flaring his massive nostrils and tasting the air, Grugg bursts out of the clearing, headed East.


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 26, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (Casting Divine Power for +3 to hit and damage, should be in range to join next turn)




I'm pretty sure you're casting the wrong spell. The one you're looking for is Divine Favor, since Divine power grants higher BAB, +6 Enhancement to Str, and extra temperary HP.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2007)

(OOC - Oops, yes. It's written right on my sheet, I just goofed when typing it in the thread. Thanks.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Azrim circles the clearing, but realizes that most must still be closer to the center of the island, but after a few moments, he spies a black dragon flying his way. (about 3000' away)
> As it has no metal, he chooses to continue searching.. But the dragon swerves and keeps coming, closing a third of the distance in a matter of seconds, as though it sees Azrim. (it's running all out, is now 2000' away.)




With a thought Azrim's body flows and changes(free action). Taking on a much more sleek and powerful shape with translucent scales and emerging as a Force Dragon. 

Beating his powerful wings Azrim closes the distance to the black dragon letting out a challenging roar as he approaches. When he is within 70 feet of the black dragon Azrim opens his fang toothed maw and unleashes a ferocious cone of force.

[Sblock=Combat Notes]
*Colossal Young Adult Force Dragon* S71 D16 C47 AC 88 (35 Force Dragon Base +8 def +3 dex, +18 Arm +9 Shield +5 Def, +10 Nat) HP's 813/813 For+41 Rex+28 Wil+23. 60ft, fly 350ft(clumsy). SR36 DR15/epic.

Maximised Breath Weapon for 300 pts of damage DC 48. Breath Weapon Recovery in 6 rounds.

*Attacks* Bite: 6d6, 2 Claws: 4d8, 2 Wings: 4d6, Tail Slap: 4d6, Crush: 6d6, Tail Sweep: 4d6.
*Space/Reach* 30 ft/25 ft (35 ft with bite) - Morphic Reach
*Blindsense* 60 feet
*Frightful Presence* 38
*Breath Weapon* Cone of Force 25d12 (DC 48)
*Immune to Force* Immune to force effects
*Deflecting Force* Deflection bonus to AC equal to Cha mod (+8)
*Blur* Continious blur spell, 20% concealment
*Spell-Like Abilities* 3/day - resilient sphere

*Combat Effects*
Arrow Deflection (DC20), Concealment (20%), DR 3/- & 15/Adamantine, Evasion, Fast Healing 2, Freedom, Greater Energy Resistance (30 pts), Immune to; Crits, Mind-Affecting abilities, Stunning and Transmutations, Necklance of Adaption, Weapon Breaking (DC20 Fort save)
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 27, 2007)

[sblock=Caltrop/Macrisse/Bob OOC]
Init order: Caltrop, Bob, Troll, Macrisse, Ogre
[/sblock]

Caltrop starts scratching furiously at the Ogre, ripping a couple pieces of flesh off (4 hits, 181 damage) as it Grimaces and belows.
Bob steps back and attempts to Bampf away, but the troll reaches further than he'd anticipated and slashes him painfully (58 damage), disrupting the teleportation. (Sorry, but he's got reach.. 15' of it.)  The troll then grins and continues slashing at Bob, getting one near-miss(epic dodge) with his axe, and stepping forwards to bite Bob's arm painfully (47 damage).  
Meanwhile, while Macrisse wheels around buffing himself, the Ogre continues pawing at the runt-dragon on his back, attempting to dislodge it.  He gets a handful of Caltrops tail, but his magical freedom of movement allows the little dragon to easily slip free and continue his assault.

(Climb aboard +Freedom of Movement = Broken)
[sblock=Azrim]Initiative pls[/sblock]
Grugg and James leave the clearing, searching for a challenge, James skimming just above the treetops.  A few moments later, James flaps down beside Grugg "Up ahead, a trio of Drow fighting something in the trees, about a thousand feet." (Initiative/Actions, you'll be joining Tenneth's Fight.. Whichever side you choose.  )
[sblock=Tenneth]I actually hadn't noticed that about Manyshot.. hmm..[/sblock]
Tenneth unleashes another flight of arrows now that he can sense their presence, but is surprised rather rudely when the arrows arc straight back at him, slamming into the tree behind him.
"Is that all you've got?  Attempting your false Stealth against True Drow Warriors?" Shouts one of the drow as the begin fanning out.
[sblock=tehrazhon]Actually the one orc Tumbled.. No AoO's on him, that's what the 'flippy' part was about.  Also, you get the +4 atk against them for them being prone when you use the follow-up attack, ergo they ARE prone when you take it. sry.[/sblock]
The massive chain connects four times on each Orc, battering them badly but not dropping either (285 on #1, 286 on #2).  The downed one flips to his feet and they both press the attack again, more cautious and respectful of their obviously powerful foe this time as they Flank Tehrazhon, Each connecting once wth a GreatAxe.  (2 hits, total damage 138)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 27, 2007)

Initiative: 27


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 27, 2007)

Tenneth raises a brow, pleased that his goddess's servants are not so easily defeated. He slings his bow with 1 hand and grasps the hilt of his sword with the other. He whispers the command word and the edge of the sword grows even sharper within his scabard (Keen edge).


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 27, 2007)

OOC: Whats the brokeness of Freedom of Movement got to do with climb aboard? My opponent can do pretty much anything he could if I weren't climbing in the first place.


Caltrop will continue his onslaught, savoring the taste of the enemies anguish as he struggles in vain to get a better hold on the tiny dragon but is repulsed on every attempt. 

OOC: 
 Attack Rolls  : 68, 74, 73, 78, 72, 69, 69, 70, 56, 58, 60
 Damage Rolls  : 46, 44, 46, 46, 44, 44, 45, 44, 46, 44, 44
 Sneak Attacks  : 35, 38, 38, 27, 24, 34, 28, 26, 26, 29, 32

Caltrop's Stats:
AC: 111 (116 against the Ogre)
Touch AC 93 (98 Against the Ogre)
AC without Dex (I retain Dex when flatfooted ): 86 (90 Against Ogre)
Flatfooted Touch AC: 68
Fort: 41 (11 Base + 1 Epic + 15 Con + 5 Resistance + 10 Paragon) 
Ref: 48 (13 Base + 1 Epic +18 Dex + 5 Resistance + 2 Feat + 10 Paragon) 
Will: 37 (8 Base + 1 Epic + 16 Wis + 5 Resistance + 10 Paragon) 
HP: 804/804


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 27, 2007)

Grugg shares a momentary glance with his new-found ally, and begins to trot in the direction of the conflict.  En route, he utters a brief command word at which his already massive frame nearly doubles in size.

Initiative: 8.

[sblock=OOC]Activates Ring of Growth: +4 Str, -2 Dex, -1 AC.  Duration: 9 minutes.

Grugg will double move (160') until he can see something.  Also: I don't believe I've said so, but please assume that his wings of flying are always active unless I specify otherwise.

Senses: Spot +14, can see invisible and ethereal within 120'.  Scent.

Growth:
 * size: huge
 * Str 76 (+33), Dex 18 (+4), Con 34 (+12)
 * Init +4
 * Space/reach: 15'/ 15'
 * AC 47 (10 base + 4 dex + 13 armor + 11 natural armor + 5 deflection - 2 size)
 * HP 842 (12+(34*9=306)+(3*6=18)+(2*7=14)+(40*12=480)+12)
 * Fortitude 49 (17 base + 10 epic + 12 con + 2 feat + 8 resistance)
 * Reflex 27 (5 base + 10 epic + 4 dex + 8 resistance)
 * Will 27 (5 base + 10 epic + 4 wis + 8 resistance)
 * melee attack: +60 (19 BAB + 10 EAB + 33 Str - 2 size)
 * grapple: +86 (19 BAB + 10 EAB + 33 str + 16 size + 4 feat + 4 class)
 * melee: greatclub +60/+55/+50/+45 (3d6+48, 19-20/x3) or 2 claws +66 (3d6+39, 20/x2)
 * ranged: rock +60/+55/+50/+45 (2d8+33, 20/x2, 50ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 28, 2007)

[sblock=Tenneth OOC]
Just for the record, it's clear from the way they're moving in your blindsight that they have at least blindsense themselves.[/sblock]
Tenneth sharpens his blade and prepares for the melee, as the three drow surround the tree he's in, obviously silently co-ordinating somehow through the darkness. (Or they've just worked together a lot).

Grugg and James continue forward, closing on the battle... though he can't hear anything out of the ordinary up ahead.

[sblock=Grugg/Tenneth]
Initiative order = Tenneth, James, Drow, Grugg.
Grugg = 780' from battle.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 28, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: Whats the brokeness of Freedom of Movement got to do with climb aboard? My opponent can do pretty much anything he could if I weren't climbing in the first place.



Except Escape.  And my apologies, I didn't mean to seem like I was picking on you, merely stating an opinion.  Feel free to ignore it.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 28, 2007)

Tenneth draws his sword (move action) with 1 hand, and unstoppers the eversmoking bottle at his waste with the other as he whispers the command word. A fifty foot cube of smoke roils out of the tree and Tenneth adds his own shadowy breath to it angled down to catch all 3 drow (free action DC 61 for 1 negative lvl and checked movement).


----------



## Jemal (Jul 28, 2007)

[sblock= Vertex OOC] DC 61?  Your sheet says 44, and when I recounted the Math, I got 45. (10+1/2 HD + con mod = 10 +18(36 HD) + 17(Con mod) = 45.
Am I missing something or was that a typo?
[/sblock]


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 28, 2007)

Bob screams in anger as the troll connects with it teeth. Green fluid flows down Bob's arm.
It's laughter changes to a chilling tone. "Your blood is red, mine is green, after this I'll have your spleen." Bob stops its flight and Repays the troll in kind.

OOC: Bob full rounds troll. Power attack for 5, declare dodge against both. 
 Unarmed Attacks  (Including Flurry and Multiweapon Fighting) +61 =  76, 74, 72, 78, 69
x2 Claws +59 = 65, 61
Tail +59 = 63
Secondary Unarmed Attacks +56 = 59, 64, 66
Third Unarmed Attacks +51 =  58, 63, 53
Fourth Unarmed Attacks: +46 = crit ( confirm of 50, ), 56, 61
damage rolled in the same order
 Unarmed Attacks   (Including Flurry and Multiweapon Fighting) 2d8+38 = 42, 47, 53, 47, 41
Secondary Unarmed Attacks = 45, 52, 50
Third Unarmed Attacks = 45, 44, 46
Fourth Unarmed Attacks = 46, 48, 49
 claw  1d6+38 = 44, 42
 tail 2d4+38, dc 14 fort = 46
If the troll survives Bob quicken dimension doors  500' up and 500' back  

Current hp: 387/652 (i Fast heal 5)
Ac 92 aginst both 91 against others
touch: 83 both 82 against others
flat footed 92 (i keep dex) both 91 others
Fort: +36 (10 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 20 Con)
Ref: +35 (10 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 18 Dex)
Will: +33 (14 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 12 Wis)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2007)

Macrisse soars into range of the troll, seeing that Caltrop has the ogre well in hand.

From 10 feet away, he whips back his tail and snaps it forward like some titanic whip...the tip of which is covered in sharp scales like jagged mithril knives. As he strikes out, he shines with unearthly radiance, filling both Bob and Caltrop with confidence that with him on their side, they cannot fail!

To hit: 87 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1176873
Damage: 49 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1176876

Counts as Epic and Adamantine, for DR purposes. Awesome Aura in effect, 270' radius. Resolve (+4 morale bonus to allies to hit and save)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock= Vertex OOC] DC 61?  Your sheet says 44, and when I recounted the Math, I got 45. (10+1/2 HD + con mod = 10 +18(36 HD) + 17(Con mod) = 45.
> Am I missing something or was that a typo?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Jemal]Start at DC45 then, with the "Heighten Breath" feat (draconomicon), I can raise the save DC by up to my con mod and add the same # in rounds of cooldown. So the cooldown becomes 1d4 (dragon breath) +4 (quicken breath) +17 (Heighten Breath), for a save DC 62 (45+17) breath weapon as a free action, + tempest breath from my robe which creates severe winds in the area of my breath weapon (30ft cone).[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 28, 2007)

[sblock=Macrisse/Caltrop/Bob]
Init order: Caltrop, Bob, Troll, Macrisse, Ogre
[/sblock]
Caltrop continues shredding little bits of flesh off the Ogre (4 hits, 180 damage) as Bob mauls the Troll (5 hits, 235 dmg) before dissapearing.
The beast Turns and lashes out at Caltrop, having no other enemy in sight.  Unfortunately, in his anger, he has a hard time targeting the little dragon and manages to bash the Ogre 3 times (158 dmg).
Macrisse chooses this point to announce his arrival with a mighty smash of his tail against the Troll (49 dmg), his radiance shining over Caltrop.

The Ogre, seeing the turnabout, rolls away from the troll and behind a tree and turns to Caltrop, still on his back "Gor help you guys! You no kill Gor?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 29, 2007)

Tenneth blows a combination of magical and draconic shadows down at the drow, blasting at two of them (They're not close enough together anymore for you to get all 3), though both manage to stay on their feet, and Tenneth cannot see them to tell if they suffered the other effects. The three drow each snap behind a tree and seem content to wait for you.. or perhaps they're setting a trap.

Grugg and James are 600' away when they hear a great wooshing sound from ahead.


[sblock=OOC EVERYBODY]
Please everybody include your AC and current HPs, as well as any relevant 'temporary' information/buffs in your posts.
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 29, 2007)

Caltrop quickly holds off on his flurry of attacks on the Ogre when he sees the Ogres willingness to fight dissappear. Crawling on top of the beasts head, he lowers his face in front of the Ogre's.

 "Hmm... Would that be a surrender then? I would advise you reply quickly, or we can't take the chance of letting you remain a threat." 

OOC: Caltrop is going to delay until the Ogre answers the question, or until it does something else. 

Caltrop's Stats:
AC: 111 (116 against the Ogre)
Touch AC 93 (98 Against the Ogre)
AC without Dex (I retain Dex when flatfooted ): 86 (90 Against Ogre)
Flatfooted Touch AC: 68
Fort: 41 (11 Base + 1 Epic + 15 Con + 5 Resistance + 10 Paragon) 
Ref: 48 (13 Base + 1 Epic +18 Dex + 5 Resistance + 2 Feat + 10 Paragon) 
Will: 37 (8 Base + 1 Epic + 16 Wis + 5 Resistance + 10 Paragon) 
HP: 804/804


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 29, 2007)

Bob starts flailing in the air trying to find its missing opponent. Finally spotting the troll it dives before the troll can continue its retreat.

OOC: Bob dives at the troll fullrounding it. Same as the first time except adding the bonus from the aura, using my dive attack racial feature, peircing unarmed strike, leap attack, power attack five, and declare ninja dodge against both the troll and the ogre. 

Attack rolls 
Unarmed Attacks (5)(Including Flurry and Multiweapon Fighting) +67 = 72, crit (confirm of 78), 79, 69, 74,
2 Claws +65 =73, 78 
Tail +65 = 74
Secondary Unarmed Attacks(3) +62: 71, 74, 77 
Rake (2) +62 = 71, 66, 
Third Unarmed Attacks (3)+57 =68, 71, 73,  
Fourth Unarmed Attacks: (3)+52 = 60, 57, 58

Attack Damage rolled in same order. 
Unarmed Attacks , 
Unarmed Attacks (Including Flurry and Multiweapon Fighting) 2d8+86 = 96, 96, 94, 96, 96
Secondary Unarmed Attacks = 98, 95, 99
Third Unarmed Attacks = 97, 96, 91
Fourth Unarmed Attacks = 100, 98, 96

Claws Damage  1d6+38 = 43, 40

Tail Damage (Also Tail comes with DC 14 Fort save for str poison. On the unlikely chance the save is failed, will roll str damage) 2d4+38 =  43

Rake Damage 1d8+29 = 35, 31

Rend Damage (If both rakes hit) 2d8+71 = 86

Current hp: 392/652 (i Fast heal 5)
Ac 92 aginst both 91 against others
touch: 83 both 82 against others
flat footed 92 (i keep dex) both 91 others
Fort: +40 (10 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 20 Con +4 aura)
Ref: +39 (10 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 18 Dex +4 aura)
Will: +37 (14 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 12 Wis +4 aura)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 29, 2007)

Tenneth: AC 93/94(when moving 10+ft in a round), 787hp(+103 temp), SR37, See invisible (30min), listening lorecall (1hour), Find the gap (4 rounds left), Imp. Invis. (always on) and when I was aproaching I used 5 rounds of true seeing in case they were polymorphed. Init 43

Tenneth will walk down the tree, and attack the lead drow from above with his falchion 59 vs touch AC  for 38dmg and 5 lvls


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 29, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]







			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Azrim]Initiative pls[/sblock]





			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Initiative: 27



bump [/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 31, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=tehrazhon]Actually the one orc Tumbled.. No AoO's on him, that's what the 'flippy' part was about.  Also, you get the +4 atk against them for them being prone when you use the follow-up attack, ergo they ARE prone when you take it. sry.[/sblock]
> The massive chain connects four times on each Orc, battering them badly but not dropping either (285 on #1, 286 on #2).  The downed one flips to his feet and they both press the attack again, more cautious and respectful of their obviously powerful foe this time as they Flank Tehrazhon, Each connecting once wth a GreatAxe.  (2 hits, total damage 138)



Tehrazhon snarls at the unexpected wounds, while his faraway master jerks his body into a defensive roll to cover the lapse. But a moment later the horrible keening begins again as the great chain seeks orc flesh.

OOC:Flying tumble back 30', trip attack rolls 97 and 95 (touch), Str chacks 83 and 92, Follow-up attacks 90 and 95, 67 and 75 damage. And here are the relevant AoO rolls, with trips starting at 10' and Large and in Charge at 15': 88 and 94 at 25' (77 and 77 damage), 86 and 97 at 20' (67 and 69 damage), 94 and 88 at 15' (74 and 79), 94 and 101 (touch) at 10', 97 and 96 (touch) at 5'. The follow-ups for the AoO trips are  98 and 100 with 76 and 74 as the Str checks.[sblock=Jemal]From here on out, Tehrazhon will always oppose Tumble checks to avoid his AoO's with Sense Motive, his special. This round he gets 72 on both.

Also, the current HP's on the stat block below assume that T's damage reduction 5/silver was effective. Lemme know if I should reduct the extra 10 points.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Stats]HP: 801 (871 w/ Righteous Might) Current: 733
AC: 72 Current Touch 48 Current Flat-footed 51
Fort 65 Ref 57 Will 52
Special Abilities:
Blindsight 60' (anthro whale)
Scent (were)
DR 5/silver (Were)
Evasion (monk)
Aura of Evil (blackguard)
Immune to Crits and Stunning (Warshaper)
Redirect 10 levels of spells (Crown of Sorcerous Terror)
Always saves vs. Gaze (Basilisk Mask)
Doesn't need air (Ioun Stone)
Absorb 50 levels of spells (Rod of Absobtion)[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 3, 2007)

OOC: Just a quick prod here, we're still waiting for Shayuri's actions this round. Also... *bump*


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2007)

(agh! Thank you! I totally missed that!)

Macrisse beats his wings savagely, fast and hard enough that he hangs in midair no more than ten feet off the ground. This gives him plenty of opportunity to rake the troll ever more with his claws, fangs and tail!

(Using Hover, but no smokescreen if I can help it, so as not to mess up allies. Full attack

Bite: 85 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1189728
Claws: 81 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1189730 and 89 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1189732
Tail: 81 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1189733

Damage
Bite: 45  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1189735
Claw:24  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1189737
Claw: 24  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1189739
Tail: 53  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1189740

Natural weapons count as magic, epic and adamantine for DR penetration.
AC 89
1021 HP
DR 20/epic


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2007)

*Bumping to keep alive until I get back home and look over my notes & Stuff.  
Will update in a couple days, thanks for your patience (again)*

1 thing b/c it doesn't require stats and will affect Darimaus's round: 
[sblock=Darimaus]
"Gor help you, Gor work with you.  Gor not want loose.  You want Gor on team!"
Sense motive: He doensn't seem to be evasive or lieing.  he wants to work with you guys.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 27, 2007)

[sblock=Macrisse, Caltrop, Bob]
Init order: Bob, Troll, Macrisse, Ogre, Caltrop[/sblock]
While Caltrop is busy dealing with the Ogre, Bob rips violently into the Troll, dealing it enough damage to fell a great dragon.  But still the Troll, strips of flesh hanging off of it, keeps coming, returning the favour by slashing furiously at Bob.  His attacks seem hampered by the damage he's sustained, however, and Bob easily manages to evade them all, even getting in a couple of counter-attacks (He rolled THREE nat 1's), though the added damage doesn't seem to be doing any more to the Frenzying Troll.

The Great Silver Dragon, Macrisse, similarily rips into the troll, though all he's doing is gouging the allready existing holes a bit more.

The ogre gives his answer to Caltrop and awaits the tiny dragons response (See post above)

[sblock=Tenneth]


> Tenneth: AC 93/94(when moving 10+ft in a round), 787hp(+103 temp), SR37, See invisible (30min), listening lorecall (1hour), Find the gap (4 rounds left), Imp. Invis. (always on) and when I was aproaching I used 5 rounds of true seeing in case they were polymorphed. Init 43



True Seeing has a range of 120', but when you did get within range, they weren't polymorphed.[/sblock]

Tenneth flips over to the tree the lead drow went behind and comes down from above, but the Underdark warrior is used to being attacked from unexpected angles and gets his quarterstaff up in time to block the vicious chop.

[sblock=Teharazon]
Though it doesn't matter right now as you're not facing casters, the Rod of Absorption must be held to be effective, and you're wielding a 2-handed weapon.  Just FYI, you can't hold both at same time. Also don't forget that you take 1d6 damage each time your weapon strikes if you have Vicious active (which from your damage rolls, it looks like you do).  So far that's 10d6 damage you've taken.  Also, they're wielding Metaline weapons, so your DR applies against the very first strike from each of them, after that they overcome your DR.[/sblock]

Tehrazon flies backwards, laying both of his opponents down on the ground and lashing them (67/75).  The two of them flip back to their feet, and start forwards again, only to be hit again and again (144/146).  They stop 20' away, looking at each other and then at you, and throw their axes, one striking Tehrazon (72 damage) before both whirl back to their wielders.

[sblock=Azrim]
Finally, here we go.. You beat the black dragon in initiative.
[/sblock]
The Great Black and Force dragons speed towards each other unbelievably fast (~100 and 140 MPH respectively), the distance closing quickly.  When they are about to collide, each veers slightly to the side and unleashes their breath weapon.  A stream of force washes over the Black Dragon (300 force) and a jet of Acid returns, though the great Azrim manages to avoid most of it (93 acid).  The two beasts are circling each other at ~60' distance.

[sblock=Grugg]
Brother_Allard, the thread's not dead, are you? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Grugg and James are 600' away when they hear a great wooshing sound from ahead.



[sblock=Jemal]Not dead.  Still closing.  Ket me know when he sees something and Grugg will throw a rock at it.[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 27, 2007)

Caltrop shakes his head in an annoyed fashion.

 "Then you are a fool then. You were given your choice! We have no further need of you." 

Caltrop full attacks the Ogre.

OOC:
 Attack Rolls:  Nat 1 (Ogre is Flatfooted, so no Attacks of Opportunity), 76, Nat 20  (Confirm 70)  , 70, 64, 63, 68, 61, 56, 71, 51.

 Damage:  46, 45, 44, 46, 45, 45, 46, 45, 45, 44, 44


----------



## Jemal (Aug 28, 2007)

[sblock=Grugg]
OOC: Allright, I'll just assume he moves forward till something happens.
Sorry, I know you're busy, just making sure you were still interested.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Teharazon]
> Though it doesn't matter right now as you're not facing casters, the Rod of Absorption must be held to be effective, and you're wielding a 2-handed weapon.  Just FYI, you can't hold both at same time. Also don't forget that you take 1d6 damage each time your weapon strikes if you have Vicious active (which from your damage rolls, it looks like you do).  So far that's 10d6 damage you've taken.  Also, they're wielding Metaline weapons, so your DR applies against the very first strike from each of them, after that they overcome your DR.[/sblock]
> 
> Tehrazon flies backwards, laying both of his opponents down on the ground and lashing them (67/75).  The two of them flip back to their feet, and start forwards again, only to be hit again and again (144/146).  They stop 20' away, looking at each other and then at you, and throw their axes, one striking Tehrazon (72 damage) before both whirl back to their wielders.



[sblock=Jemal]If its OK, he'll stick the rod in his Casting Gloves. Re: the Vicious damage, by my calculations Tehrazhon should be at max HP's minus the 72 this round. He took 138 before that attack and has dealt 432 damage since first being hit. Healing 216 from Righteous Wrath, even if I rolled max Vicious damage T. would hit full HP's again   [/sblock]The titanic warbeast continues hammer the orcs with great sweeps of his chain. (full attack with trip attempts until both are on the ground 92, 85, 73, 74 on orc one 81, 71, 73, 62 on orc two. Please keep in mind that trips are touch attacks and prone is -4 to melee AC. 87 and 76 to hit on the follow up attacks, 78 and 86 for Str checks. Damage on orc one 83, 75, 74, 79, damage on orc two 74, 72, 76, 79.)

Tehrazhon's chuckle is a malevolent pitiless sound. But the voice that is torn from the abomination's throat immediately thereafter, by its distant master, is a grotesquerie in comparison."Surrender. You were fools to join this competition. You cannot harm me, cannot escape, and cannot win. Yield, or your heads will adorn my belt".


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 29, 2007)

Tenneth: AC 93/94(when moving 10+ft in a round), 787hp(+181 temp)

Tenneth is becoming slightly annoyed with the crafty dark elves' for a moment, but then unleashes a full attack - not on the drow, but on his equipment, rendering his cloak, bracers, gloves, belt and amulet so much useless junk. 62, 60, 54, 39, 33 vs item AC (10+owners size+owners dex) pg 158 PHB for damage to items, ignoring hardness less than 20: 33, 33, 33, 32, 34. and then take a 5ft step back up the tree out of reach.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Aug 30, 2007)

the creature know as bob, swivels and flys off, turning to call back, 
"being of blood and bone, animal in my eyes, your resilince gives me slight pause indeed. how bout we decide this in a race? follow me if you dare, beast."

ooc: bob wings 200 feet away beconing both the troll and the dragon to follow
i'm changing my second ninja dodge to the troll as well
Current hp: 397/652 (i Fast heal 5)
Ac 93 aginst troll 91 against others
touch: 84 troll 82 against others
flat footed 93 (i keep dex) troll 91 others
Fort: +40 (10 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 20 Con +4 aura)
Ref: +39 (10 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 18 Dex +4 aura)
Will: +37 (14 Base + 2 Epic + 5 Resistance + 12 Wis +4 aura)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2007)

Macrisse grimaces, realizing that they could probably pull at the monster's flesh all day long and not get far at this rate.

"Trolls."

He inhales deeply, his head twining around on his serpentine neck to find an angle that won't hurt his allies...

Then his maw gapes widely, and a flood of white, frosty fog starts to gush forth. Strangely though, as the magical wave of coldness passes his teeth, it thickens and liquefies and turns a foul greenish shade. The fine spray of droplets spatters over the troll and much of the jungle behind him. Instantly there's a storm of hissing noises, and acrid-smelling smoke billows up from everywhere the breath touched.

(Breath weapon, with Breath Substitution cast. Frost changed to Acid. Positioning cone to exclude allies. 18d8 damage for 77 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1248261 , Ref save for half, DC 42)


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

*Will be updating in the next day or so.. it's alot of work to handle all these Epic combatants.. though we seem to be down to 6 PC's.*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

(ping?)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 24, 2007)

OOC - uh yah...ping? all the other games are getting full attention. Is this over?


----------



## Jemal (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah ping.  Apologies.

I've noticed that aside from me, there are a few others missing as well, so before we continue with this, I'd like to know who's still here to play in it, so..

ROLL CALL. (pls include character name)

DM: Present.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2007)

Macrisse, AKA The Big Silver Dragon: Present


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm still here, ready to maul stuff as Tehrazhon.


----------



## Brother Allard (Oct 25, 2007)

Grugg is ready to make with the pounding.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 26, 2007)

Of course Tenneth the Shadow-dragon drider is ready to rend.


----------

